# Wann darf man alleine angeln



## DonGiovanno (27. März 2008)

Ich bin gerade mal 14 und weiß jetzt nicht ob man in Niedersachsen ab dem Alter schon alleine angeln darf.


----------



## Nailuj (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wann darf man alleine angeln*

Also in Hessen darf man. Frag doch einfach mal in nem Verein nach oder ruf bei der Fischereibehörde an. MfG julian


----------



## antonio (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wann darf man alleine angeln*

wenn du nen richtigen fischereischein hast und keinen jugendfischereischein solltest du alleine angeln dürfen. schau einfach mal in euer fischereigesetz da stehts drin.

gruß antonio


----------



## nairolf (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wann darf man alleine angeln*

Vieleicht findest du ja was hier 
 mfg nairolf


----------



## _Pepe_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wann darf man alleine angeln*

Also ich wohne ja hier in Niedersachsen und es wäre mir neu, wenn du es nicht dürftest. Ich begegne ständig Junganglern, die gerade die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt haben und dann sofort (natürlich mit gültiger Angelkarte) ans Wasser ziehen.


----------



## _Pepe_ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wann darf man alleine angeln*

Du kannst dich aber nochmals hier schlau machen...


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wann darf man alleine angeln*

Hallo Don Giovanno,

mit dem niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz bin ich nicht 100% vertraut (ist auch nicht gerade das einfachste in Deutschland #c)

Das Problem ist, Niedersachsen ist eines der wenigen Bundesländer, das nicht an allen Gewässern einen Fischereischein vorschreibt.

Ich hab soviel rausgefunden, an den Gewässern an denen ein Schein erforderlich ist (Binnengewässer, aber das ist in Niedersachsen ein dehnbarer Begriff :q) musst du 14 Jahre sein um den Schein zu bekommen. Mit diesem darfst du dann alleine angeln. Das ganze findest du in der Ausführungsverordnung zum Nds. FischG Abschnitt V. Hier der Link dazu:

http://www.lexsoft.de/cgi-bin/lexso...=document&chosenIndex=Dummy_nv_6&xid=453627,6

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Barbusbarbus (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wann darf man alleine angeln*

Die einfachste und genaueste auskunft gibt dir immer noch das Fischereiamt.
Am besten gehst Du mal auf dein zuständiges Rathaus und erkundigst dich dort.
Dann können die dir auch was Schriftliches geben das du mitführen kannst.


----------

